
Intel promises Spectre- and Meltdown-proof chips this year - cpeterso
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/26/intel-spectre-meltdown-chips/
======
arcaster
Seems like buying this first round of "clean" silicon would be a bad idea
since it's guaranteed to be a rushed architecture. Just hard to believe that
corners won't be cut at some level to get this release out.

